# Seit kurzem Kopf + Gliederschmerzen nach Zocken



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wende mich mit einem mir bis vor kurzem unbekannten Problem an euch.

Ich stelle seit letzter Woche fest, dass ich bereits nach kurzer Zeit leichte Kopfschmerzen beim Zocken bekomme.
Am WE habe ich es mal etwas übertrieben (wollte in CS GO schnell aufsteigen) und habe mal 4 Stunden gespielt (mit einer pause dazwischen).

Mir ging es dann am Samstag (da habe ich gezockt) so schlecht, dass ich mich mittags um 12 aufs Ohr gelegt habe für 3 Stunden.
Danach hatte ich immer noch Schwindelgefühle + kopschmerzen, seit neustem sogar schmerzen in den Beinen.

*Das seltsame ist, wenn ich auf der Arbeit bin (8h am Bildschirm arbeiten) habe ich rein gar keine probleme und mir gehts super!

*Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen Stuhl gekauft und etwas mehr Geld in die Hand genommen (Probesitzen war ich davor schon, wesentlich bequemer als der aktuelle)

Können solche Probleme nur durch den Stuhl auftreten oder kann das von wo anders auch her rühren?


ich habe sogar jetzt (2 Tage danach, noch leichte Kopfschmerzen).
Wäre schön wenn hier der ein oder andere sich melden würde und mir mal sagt ob er ähnliche Probleme hat.
Wie gesagt bis vor 2 Wochen hatte ich noch keine Probleme, das ist erst seit kurzem so.


Falls es relevant ist:

ich bin 23 Jahre jung
gehe regelmäßig Joggen
Ernähre mich sehr gesund und habe keine Gewichtsprobleme
Trage keine brille (letzter Sehtest vor.....4 Jahren?)

Es liegt also nicht an Bewegungsmangel...ich weiß da ehrlich gesagt nicht weiter falls der neue Stuhl dann auch nicht helfen sollte.

Bin aktuell etwas ratlos muss ich sagen.
Zockersessions mit Leuten hier ausm Forum muss ich deswegen ständig verschieben!


----------



## tdi-fan (24. August 2015)

Das habe ich auch manchmal, denke das kommt daher dass gerade Multiplayer-Shooter richtig anstrengend sein können, weil man eben voll dabei und
konzentriert sein muss, anders konnte ich mir das nie erklären, und habe mir dann zeitliche Limits gesetzt.

Ein Kumpel hat es schon mehrfach geschafft in seinen Urlaubstagen oder an den Wochenenden 20 Stunden so gut wie durchzumachen, und dieser
hatte keinen Durchhänger oder Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (24. August 2015)

Ich habe da ne andere Theorie sitzt du unbewusst anders auf dem neuen Stuhl?
Die falsche Haltung kann gravierend sein was das wohlbefinden betrifft.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. August 2015)

Könnte sein das du "verkrampft" auf deinem Stuhl sitzt. Versuche mal auf deine Haltung zu achten beim zocken. Und grade bei den jetzigen Temperaturen nicht vergessen genug zu trinken. Kopfschmerzen kommen meistens von Flüssigjkeitsmangel. Ich weiß selber wie schnell die Zeit beim zocken vergehen kann, da vergisst man das manchmal.


----------



## Ebrithil (24. August 2015)

Ich hab das manchmal wenn ich zu lange n Headset auf dem Kopf habe, dann verkrampft sich mein Nacken und das zieht dann hoch in den Kopf. Also könntest du auch mal versuchen ohne Headset auf dem Kopf zu zocken und gucken ob sich was ändert.

P.S.: Ist irgendwie der falsche Bereich hier oder nicht?


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Hey Leute,

wow danke schon mal für die flotten Rückmeldungen!

Der neue Stuhl ist leider noch nicht da.
kommt erst am Mittwoch.
Bis dahin werde ich das Zocken erst mal sein lassen.

Ja ich sitze auf dem alten Stuhl äußerst verkrampft.
bin mir auch zu 100% sicher, dass die Gliederschmerzen zumindest daher kommen.
Der alte Stuhl ist einfach durch, da habe ich damals nur auf Optik geachtet.

Wegen Flüssigkeitsmangel...nein 
Ich trinke am tag locker 3 Liter und dabei auch nur Wasser, kein Cola Zeugs.

Was ich noch geraten bekommen habe ist mal zum Augenarzt zu gehen.
kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es daher kommt.
ich sehe alles meiner Meinung nach super, sitze auch nie zu nah am Bildschirm weil ich nix erkenne oder so, immer schön viel Abstand und dabei sehe ich alles gut, auch sehr kleine Schrift kann ich lesen.

kann es vielleicht auch mit motion sickness zusammen hängen?
Bei Dayz hatte ich nach 2 Stunden "gefühlt" weniger Probleme als nach 1 Stunde CS GO.


Die Liste wird immer Länger mit möglichen problemen

- Sehtest
- neuer Stuhl
- Blutbild machen bzgl. Eisenmangel

Oh man ey, ich will das unbedingt in den Griff bekommen, da spielt man seit ca. 8 Wochen nicht mehr und macht einmal ne 4 Stunden runde und dann versaut einem das das ganze Wochenende.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ich hab das manchmal wenn ich zu lange n Headset auf dem Kopf habe, dann verkrampft sich mein Nacken und das zieht dann hoch in den Kopf. Also könntest du auch mal versuchen ohne Headset auf dem Kopf zu zocken und gucken ob sich was ändert.
> 
> P.S.: Ist irgendwie der falsche Bereich hier oder nicht?



Das kann gut sein!
CS GO spiele ich nur mit Headset, World of warships mit boxen, da hbe ich weniger probleme.


Hmmm gibts einen "Krankheitsbereich" ?  ich habe mich da an einem Thema aus 2014 orientiert 
Falls es hier falsch ist, bitte gerne verschieben.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. August 2015)

Auszug von Wikipedia 

Der Begriff Spielübelkeit oder englisch Gaming Sickness (deutsch etwa Übelkeit durch Spielen) bezeichnet ein Gefühl der Übelkeit, das durch das Spielen von Computerspielen hervorgerufen wird. Manchmal wird hierfür auch der allgemeinere Begriff Motion Sickness verwendet.

Insbesondere schnelle Actionspiele, bei denen der Spieler virtuell in die Person des Kämpfers schlüpft (Ego-Shooter), gelten als Auslöser. Ursache ist eine Täuschung oder Irritation der Sinnesorgane durch unvereinbare widersprüchliche Information. Das Auge nimmt eine wilde Bewegung wahr, aber der Betroffene spürt, dass er still auf dem Stuhl sitzt. Das Gehirn will die Muskulatur notfallmäßig zu Kampf und Flucht stimulieren, schüttet die notwendigen Stresshormone aus – und bekommt die Rückmeldung, dass gar nichts passiert. Eine solche Verwirrung kann starke Angst auslösen, die zur psychosomatischen Reaktion von Übelkeit und Erbrechen führt.

Häufig korreliert Motion Sickness mit den Sichtfeld-Einstellungen (Blickwinkel), sodass einige Spieler bei Sichtwinkeln unter 80° über Übelkeit klagen. Das Erhöhen dieses Winkels, mittels vom Spiel bereitgestellten Optionen, kann zu einem angenehmeren Spielerlebnis führen.

Sowohl Bildschirmauflösung und Bildwiederholfrequenz, die möglichst hoch sein sollten, scheinen eine Rolle zu spielen, als auch die Qualität bzw. Auflösung/Schärfe der Texturen der Bildschirmgrafiken.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. August 2015)

Kann aber auch eine Funktionstörung des Organismus oder gar Krebs sein. Ein rund um Check beim Onkel Dr. sollte auch mal gemacht werden.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Kann aber auch eine Funktionstörung des Organismus oder gar Krebs sein. Ein rund um Check beim Onkel Dr. sollte auch mal gemacht werden.



:-O mach mich nich schwach! Krebs ?!



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Auszug von Wikipedia
> 
> Der Begriff Spielübelkeit oder englisch Gaming Sickness (deutsch etwa Übelkeit durch Spielen) bezeichnet ein Gefühl der Übelkeit, das durch das Spielen von Computerspielen hervorgerufen wird. Manchmal wird hierfür auch der allgemeinere Begriff Motion Sickness verwendet.
> 
> ...



Hmm welchen FOV nutzt cs go eigentlich?

Bei DayZ habe ich den FOV regler auf 90 gestellt.
Da habe ich kaum bzw ganz wenig Probleme.

Monitor ist der LG 34" 2560x1080, Bildwiederholfrequenz liegt bei 75hz


----------



## Wafermaker (24. August 2015)

...also bei mir kam das jetzt auch vor als ich längere Zeit Witcher3 gezockt habe. Ich hatte mir neue Kopfhörer gekauft(Sennheiser HD 65 TV) und die sind noch ein bischen eng. Hab mich auch gewundert das ich auf einmal Kopfschmerzen bekommen habe. Scheint ja nicht selten vertreten zu sein das Problem mit den "Kopfschmerzen". Naja also Sitzhaltung und bzw Headset können da schon Einfluss habe. Wenn alles nix hilft, lieber mal zum Doc gehen.


----------



## Spreed (24. August 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Kann aber auch eine Funktionstörung des Organismus oder gar Krebs sein. Ein rund um Check beim Onkel Dr. sollte auch mal gemacht werden.



Genau, wahrscheinlich ein Gehirntumor... 

Die üblichen Verdächtigen bei solchen Problemen können folgende sein:

- Falsche Sitzhaltung
- Flimmernder Monitor
- Headset, bzw. Beanspruchung der Nackenmuskulatur

Bist du verspannt im Schulter bzw. Nacken Bereich?
Welchen Monitor hast du?
Welches Headset?

edit: Zu Langsam, Monitor hast du schon gepostet.
Schau mal nach ob sich am Monitor die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz geändert hat. Ansonsten sollte es nicht am Monitor liegen.


----------



## Combi (24. August 2015)

das häufigste problem ist...
der monitor ist ein 27 zoll tft und du sitzt nicht weit genug weg.
unbewusst hast du nicht alles im sichtfeld und die augen und der kopf
bewegen sich unbewusst hin und her um alles im sichtfeld zu haben.
darum nutze ich nur 24er weil ich ca 50cm-70cm  davor sitze.

das problem kenne ich selber,damals als semi-pro,8-12 std täglich cod zocken.
bekamen neue monitore,grösser,alle hatten nacken und augenschmerzen.
nur ein paar blieben bei den alten geräten.die hatten null probs.
also alle wieder auf kleinere monis und alles war ok.

man merkt es nicht,aber die anstrengung der augen und nacken muskulatur,führt zu solchen symptomen.
am sitz sollte es nicht liegen.
sitze selber auf nem 100eus chefsessel,also stinknormales ding.
check den abstand des tft.
und die beleuchtung des zimmers und die helligkeit des tft.
falsch eingestellte helligkeit führt auch zu kopfschmerzen.
is zwar toll alles zu sehen,aber stundenlang in ne lampe schaun,kommt nicht gut.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. August 2015)

mal ne Frage nebenbei: was verstehst du unter gesunder Ernährung ?


----------



## Ruptet (24. August 2015)

Rücken gerade, Schulter zurück, Brust raus. Gut das du wenigstens Geld in die Hand nimmst un dirn gescheiten Stuhl kaufst, was JEDER einzelne, der länger am PC sitzt, auch tun sollte.... 2000€ PC, leuchtende 200€ Tastatur aber 60€ IKEA Stuhl wos um die eigene Gesundheit geht 

Die meisten "Gamer" die ich kenne, hocken da wie ne verdammte Schildkröte mit halbem Buckel oder lehnen soweit hinten, dass sie zwangsläufig den Kopf anheben müssen, um überhaupt etwas zu sehen - Nacken verabschiedet ziemlich schnell inkl. Kopfschmerzen.

Trägst du vllt so ein großes Headset ? Der verursacht zwangsläufig ebenfalls schmerzen, am Kopf bzw. an den Ohren reicht leichter Druckschmerz und das strahlt in den ganzen Schädel aus.

Anderes könnten auch zB. Zahnschmerzen sein, die ausstrahlen aber wenn dus nur zuhause beim zocken hast, denk ich mal eher nicht.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. August 2015)

Selbst wenn du daran zweifelst, ein Rundum Check sollte so der so auf deiner To do Liste stehen. Hab selbst drei Freunde verloren die in deinem Alter waren.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Genau, wahrscheinlich ein Gehirntumor...
> 
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen bei solchen Problemen können folgende sein:
> 
> ...



Danke dass du das ein wenig abgeschwächt hast 

Verspannt? aber hallo, war mit 23 noch nicht einmal bei einem richtigen massagesalon.
Immer nur semiprofessionell von Freundinnen, kennt man ja, muss ich keine Worte mehr dazu verlieren.


Headset ist das hier:
Sony MDRDS6500 FunkkopfhÃ¶rer in 7.1 DigitalqualitÃ?t: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Eigentlich sehr bequem und auch leicht...glaube nicht dass es daher kommt.

Monitor ist wie gesagt riesig.
34" / 21:9 Auflösung.
Bildwiederholfrequenz steht auf 75, ich kann mal schauen ob ich die noch ein wenig hochschrauben kann.


Ich poste hier mal auf welchem Stuhl ich aktuell sitze:
BÃ?rostuhl / BÃ?rodrehstuhl mit Armlehne, SitzhÃ¶henverstellung und Wippmechanik, Schreibtischstuhl in schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Vielleicht sieht man dadurch, wie unbequem das ist 




Combi schrieb:


> das häufigste problem ist...
> der monitor ist ein 27 zoll tft und du sitzt nicht weit genug weg.
> unbewusst hast du nicht alles im sichtfeld und die augen und der kopf
> bewegen sich unbewusst hin und her um alles im sichtfeld zu haben.
> ...



Davon habe ich auch schon gehört!

Das wäre dann natürlich mit einem 34" 21/9 Monitor noch extremer denke ich mal!
Auf der Arbeit steht nur ein 24" Monitor, da ist alles gut.

Ich habe daheim noch einen 23" von Dell stehen.
Soll ich den testweise mal einsetzen?



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> mal ne Frage nebenbei: was verstehst du unter gesunder Ernährung ?



da versteht wahrscheinlich jeder was anderes drunter.
Viel Gemüse, Obst Salat.
Geregelte Mahlzeiten.
Morgens haferflocken + O-Saft, Mittags warm meisten Reiß + Hühnchen, hin und wieder auch Grünzeug mit Fleisch oder mal nur grünzeug.

Abends dann Salat.
Und halt viel trinken (alleine heute schon 2,5 Liter)
Glaube aber wie gesagt nicht, dass es daran liegt



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du daran zweifelst, ein Rundum Check sollte so der so auf deiner To do Liste stehen. Hab selbst drei Freunde verloren die in deinem Alter waren.



Der steht ebenfalls schon auf der Liste.
Denn das das grad 2 tage anhält mit den Kopfschmerzen ist nicht normal.


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du daran zweifelst, ein Rundum Check sollte so der so auf deiner To do Liste stehen. Hab selbst drei Freunde verloren die in deinem Alter waren.



Das ist mit Sicherheit sehr tragisch, und ein "Rund um Check" beim Arzt ist nie verkehrt, obwohl dieser (in dem Alter) nie direkt auf Krebs testet.
Die einzige Untersuchung die auf Krebs hindeuten KANN, ist das große Blutbild --> und das wird nicht wegen Krebs gemacht, sondern um Mangelerscheinungen und/oder eventuelle Infektionen zu erkennen.

@TE
Die Sitzhaltung wurde hier schon zu genüge erwähnt.
Hast du die Möglichkeit mal einen anderen Monitor zu testen? Das muss auch kein High end Gerät sein, nur halt etwas anderes!
Es gibt Monitore/Fernseher die manch ein Anwender nicht verträgt, das kann die verschiedensten Gründe haben, einfach mal testen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (24. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Und halt viel trinken (alleine heute schon 2,5 Liter)
> Glaube aber wie gesagt nicht, dass es daran liegt



2,5 Liter 
Du solltest wissen das zu viel Trinken auch ungesund sein kann!
Mehr Trinken wenn es heiss ist ist sinnvoll ohne Frage ,aber man sollte im Normalfall so viel Trinken wie man Durst hat und nicht das aus einer Studie um 1930 celebrierte 3 Liter am Tag gelabber!
Aber 2,5 Liter schon zum Mittag ist eher ?


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Ich werde heute mal meinen "alten" Dell U2312HM montieren.
Eventuell komme ich mit der Größe 34" und dem Format einfach nicht klar.

Wenn ich drüber nachdenke hatte ich damals bei dem Dell nicht solche Probleme.
Und wie gesagt auf der Arbeit habe ich auch nur 24" und keine 34 und hier habe ich keine Probleme.

Also kann man festhalten

- kleineren Monitor testen
- die Beleuchtung verändern
- testen ob mit dem neuen teureren Stuhl die Gliederschmerzen weg gehen
- Sehtest beim Augenarzt machen
- eventuell mal eine Untersuchung beim Doc mit Blutabnahme machen
- mal CS GO ohne Headset spielen

Kann doch nicht sein dass man mit 23 Jahren so anfällig ist ?! :-O




na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> 2,5 Liter
> Du solltest wissen das zu viel Trinken auch ungesund sein kann!
> Mehr Trinken wenn es heiss ist ist sinnvoll ohne Frage ,aber man sollte im Normalfall so viel Trinken wie man Durst hat und nicht das aus einer Studie um 1930 celebrierte 3 Liter am Tag gelabber!
> Aber 2,5 Liter schon zum Mittag ist eher ?



Das ist das nächste.
ich habe einfach durst.
Darüber habe ich auch mal gelesen, könnte eine Zuckererkrankung sein wenn man so viel Durst hat.

Das "seltsame" ist, auf der Firma trinke ich am tag schon mal 3 Liter.
Daheim sinds eher 2 Liter maximal.


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

Das hat nichts mit dem eigentlichen Alter zu tun, jeder Organismus ist numal unterschiedlich.
Ich tippe wie gesagt auf den Monitor. Zu groß ist manchmal auch nicht gut, allein schon weil sich deine Augen (unbewusst) mehr bewegen müssen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Da du ja auch weisst, was er gerade macht oder gemacht hat.
Es soll Leute geben, die morgens ordentlich Sport treiben. 

@TE
Zusätzlich zum neuen Stuhl solltest du auch den Monitor richtig einstellen.
Dh Monitoroberkante auf Augenhöhe und dann den Monitor so neigen, das er im 90° Winkel zu deinen Augen steht.
Dazu die Helligkeit nicht zu hoch drehen und für eine indirekte Beleuchtung sorgen.
Dazu kommt aber, dass ich beim LG 34UM65 starke Probleme mit dem Bild hatte.
Selbst mit vollem Overdrive war das Bild ruckelig und sehr anstrengend für die Augen. 
Was in langsamen Spielen ok war, war in BF4 einfach nur grausam und für meine Augen sehr anstrengend.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. August 2015)

2,5 L is doch absolut OK 

also ernährst du dich fettarm (tierische Fette böse) und Eiweiß und Vollkorn gut ?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (24. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ist das nächste.
> ich habe einfach durst.
> Darüber habe ich auch mal gelesen, könnte eine Zuckererkrankung sein wenn man so viel Durst hat.
> 
> ...



Du trinkst so viel auf Arbeit aus Langerweile oder hier habt keine Klimaanlage. 
Ne Zuckerkrankheit sollte der Arzt ja feststellen können denk ich aber nicht.
Aber ich bin auch kein Arzt !


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da du ja auch weisst, was er gerade macht oder gemacht hat.
> Es soll Leute geben, die morgens ordentlich Sport treiben.
> 
> @TE
> ...



Um so mehr ich das lese glaube ich dran dass der Monitor dran Schuld ist.
ich teste es heute mit dem 23" Dell.
Wenns besser wird verkaufe ich den großen 34" wieder...

Einstellen usw werde ich machen wenn der neue Stuhl da ist, lasse jetzt bis Mittwoch die Finger vom heimischen PC.....mir gehts heute noch richtig übel!
nicht mehr so heavy wie am Samstag aber man merkt es noch



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 2,5 L is doch absolut OK
> 
> also ernährst du dich fettarm (tierische Fette böse) und Eiweiß und Vollkorn gut ?



Eiweiß gut Vollkorn gut / Kohlenhydrate reduziert.
Wenig schwein, mehr gute Fette durch Rind, fettarme Pute geht auch.

Das mache ich seit Anfang des jahres weil ich recht schnell durch die erste Wohnung und selebr Kochen zugenommen hatte (von 72KG bei 1,80 M auf 85KG.
jetzt bin ich wieder auf 76KG und halte es seit ca. 4 Monaten.

Jeden . tag gehe ich intensiv joggen und an den Ruhetagen spazieren.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Eiweiß gut Vollkorn gut / Kohlenhydrate reduziert.
> Wenig schwein, mehr gute Fette durch Rind, fettarme Pute geht auch.



joa, hab ich mir gedacht 

immer wieder witzig zu sehen wie unterschiedlich "gesunde Ernährung" ausgelegt wird

bei mir is Vollkorn z.B. böse und tierische gesättigte Fette gut 

aber Low Carb bin ich auch für


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

Ich bin glaube ein schlechter Futterverwerter, ist esse wie ein Scheunendrescher und werde von meiner Frau gemästet.....mit dem Ergebnis --> 1,87m groß, 74kg +-1kg und das seit 7 Jahren.
Kein Sport......nur leicht zu hoher Blutdruck.
Müsste ich selber kochen, würde ich verhungern.


----------



## doomdude (24. August 2015)

Hast du den Bildschirm übertaktet? Vllt schafft er die 75hz nicht konstant und "flackert" (gibt ja Leute, die Probleme bei zu langsamen Neonröhren bekommen).


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin glaube ein schlechter Futterverwerter, ist esse wie ein Scheunendrescher und werde von meiner Frau gemästet.....mit dem Ergebnis --> 1,87m groß, 74kg +-1kg und das seit 7 Jahren.
> Kein Sport......nur leicht zu hoher Blutdruck.
> Müsste ich selber kochen, würde ich verhungern.



na dann mal gratulation wie alt bist du ? 

Ich bin mit 20 ausgezogen (vor 3 Jahren), kochen lernen, zu viel eiweis gefressen, nur joggen gewesen, nicht mehr weiter gewachsen als 1,80m und BAM 85 KG 

habe jetzt wie gesagt eine ausgewogene Ernährung gefunden die für mich funktioniert.
ich bekomme alle Stoffe die ich brauche und habe keine Mangelerscheinungen.

Nur eben das Problem an meinem "arbeitsplatz / Zockerstube" daheim.


ich werde die Woche mal die angesprochenen Themen umsetzen.
heute gehe ich nach der Arbeit erst mal zum Doc, blut abnehmen, Termin mache ich gleich.

Danach schon mal den Monitor umbauen, jogge nwird dann heute nach Blutabnehmen wohl flach fallen 

Morgen/Übermorgen soll der Stuhl kommen.
Dann kann ich alles einrichten und wenn Zeit ist den ersten Test machen.

Das ganze dann gleich ohne Kopfhörer

ich bin schon gespannt!


ich bleibe hier im Thread dran und werde regelmäßig berichten!
Ich habe irgendwie so das Gefühl, das ich nicht der einzige bin mit solchen problemen.



doomdude schrieb:


> Hast du den Bildschirm übertaktet? Vllt schafft er die 75hz nicht konstant und "flackert" (gibt ja Leute, die Probleme bei zu langsamen Neonröhren bekommen).



Das hat mich auch gewundert.
herstelelr gibt 60Hz an, er läuft aber standartmäßig mit 75hz....wird auch umgestellt...


----------



## aloha84 (24. August 2015)

Ich bin 31.
Erwarte von deinem Arzt keinen Beifall, also er wird das machen --> allerdings wird er dich vermutlich erstmal so  anschauen.
Ich bleib bei deinem Monitor als Ursache.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin 31.
> Erwarte von deinem Arzt keinen Beifall, also er wird das machen --> allerdings wird er dich vermutlich erstmal so  anschauen.
> Ich bleib bei deinem Monitor als Ursache.



Ich bin mit meinem Arzt ganz dicke, meine Mutter ist als Kind sogar da hin gegangen.
Der betreut mich auch seit dem ich 12 bin, der wird mich schon ernst nehmen 
Er ist damals bei meinem Motorradunfall auch gleich zur Unfallstelle gekommen und hat mir ganz schön den Arsch gerettet.

meiner Meinung nach wird das mit dem Monitor für mich auch immer wahrscheinlicher.

Ich hatte früher 3x den Dell mit 23", habe aber nur den ersten tag mit allen dreien gezockt.
Eventuell habe ich da ja unterbewusst schon gemerkt, dass das nicht gut für mich ist.

Da habe ich mit dem 34" dann halt den Vogel abgeschossen 

Sooo Mittagspause vorbei, bin dann mal wieder abwesend :_D


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

doomdude schrieb:


> Hast du den Bildschirm übertaktet? Vllt schafft er die 75hz nicht konstant und "flackert" (gibt ja Leute, die Probleme bei zu langsamen Neonröhren bekommen).


Ähmm, der hat LEDs und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat nichts mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz des Panels zu tun.
Das es eventuell zu Frameskipping kommen kann, ist ne andere Sache.

@TE
Das mit dem ohne Headset zocken ist auch ne gute Idee.
Also erstmal alles ergomisch einstellen, dann mit deinem kleinen Schirm probieren und wenn das alles klappt, auf den 34" wechseln.
Sind die Probleme dann wieder da, liegts am Monitor und eventuell dem Sitzabstand.
Klappt das auch alles, das Headset wieder benutzen und wieder vergleichen.
Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die Augen sich auch erstmal an nen neuen Monitor gewöhnen müssen.


----------



## Spreed (24. August 2015)

Weils mir grad noch einfällt:

Die perfekte Haltung - Working Today


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Spreed schrieb:


> Weils mir grad noch einfällt:
> 
> Die perfekte Haltung - Working Today



Auf dem Bild nicht richtig geneigt, aber ansonsten gute Tipps.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Leute ich hab grad mal Zeit gefunden den LG zu überprüfen.
Ihr glaubt es nicht!

Normalerweise sollte der eingestellt sein ab Werk.
Was soll ich sagen?

Kontrast 0
Helligkeit 100

Ich würde mal sagen, kein Wunder, dass ich Kopfschmerzen hatte 

Ich habe jetzt mal alles eingestellt mit nem Tool, dann die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf die Standart 60 gestellt
Werde gleich mal eine Runde ohne Headset überprüfen.
Die Mitspieler werden mich zwar verprügeln...cs go ohne headset aber egal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. August 2015)

Wenn man ein wenig sucht, findet man entsprechende Beschwerden bei vielen Rechnerspielern:
Gesundheitsprobleme der Computerspieler: Diese Krankheiten drohen Rechnerspielern


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. August 2015)

Zu den Kopfschmerzen: welche Auflösung spielst du mit wie viel AA ?

Wie guckst du auf dein Monitor? Von oben, nach oben usw.

Evetuell mal Farben verstellen.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Sooo nachdem der Monitor nun eingestellt ist und ich eine Runde cs samt headset gespielt hatte traten noch keine probleme ein.
Weil der Stuhl aber so kacke ist will ich heute nicht mehr zocken.

Einen "langzeit Bericht" gebe ich am WE mal ab 
Die eine RUnde war jetzt aber mit den neuen Monitorsettings schon wesentlich angenehmer!

Werden Monitore bei der Auslieferung heutzutage nicht mehr ordentlich kalibriert?

Das man bei 100 helligkeit 0 Kontrast Kopfschmerzen bekommt sollte ja irgendwie klar sein


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. August 2015)

0KontrastoO
Das muss doch sowas von auffallen wenn kein kontrast da ist...
Nein Monitore werden ganz selten noch werkskalibriert gibt halt 1ne standardeinstellung in der er ausgeliefert wird und fertig.
Ich glaube Dell kalibriert als einzigster noch ihre Monitore richtig da liegt dann auch immer nen Zettel bei.
Ich bekomm auch manchmal kompfschmerzen und alles mögl. beim zocken aber das so selten das ich das unter normal abstempel.
Ansonsten kann ich mich in mein stuhl setzen wie ich will also wie es mir passt da ist nix auch nach 10h zocken net wenn ich dann mal de Zeit für so lange hab


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Normalerweise sollte der ab Werk einen viel höheren Kontrast eingestellt haben.
Ich nutze eigentlich bei jedem Monitor die Einstellung 50 +-5.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. August 2015)

Das Problem kenne ich von meinem Asus 27" Monitor. 
Am Anfang habe ich gedacht ich bekomme Augenkrebs, aber nach etwa einer Stunde Recherche im Net und viel Gefummel in den Einstellungen hab ich das beste aus dem Teil rausholen können. 
Ich bin mir sicher wenn ich nichts an den Einstellungen geändert hätte das ich dieselben Probleme bekomme hätte wie der TE.
Echt grausig wie die Hersteller heutzutage ihre Monitore ausliefern.
Irgendwie ist man heute Beta Tester für alles, ich frag mich wie die ältere Generation (50+) da noch mit klar kommen soll.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. August 2015)

Frag mich auch meine so Monitor Kalibrieren mitn Gerät dauert keine 3min aber bei den meisten Herstellern regiert ja  Geiz ist Geil
Es kommt aber auch auf die Auflösung an 27" und FullHD würde ich auch dauerkrebs in de Augen haben...^^
Naja die 50+ stört das net mehr so wenn ich bei meinen ellis bin und sehe auf was für Monitor die da surfen da bekomm ich total krebs in de glotzen aber die meinen ja alles gut haben null prob
Aber sitzen se denne mal vor nen anständigen Monitore bekommt man se net mehr weg von..


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Von was ihr so alles Krebs kriegt ist schon interessant.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. August 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Von was ihr so alles Krebs kriegt ist schon interessant.



Das war ein Joke mit dem Augenkrebs


----------



## JoM79 (24. August 2015)

Ich weiss, aber irgendwie stört mich das heute Abend


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

So habe nu nden 34" und 27" daneben eingestellt bzgl. Kontrast + Helligkeit.
Es wirkt gleich WESENTLICH angenehmer.

Jetzt wundert mich übrigens nix mehr!

Ich habe den 34" erst seit ca. 8 Wochen, vor 6 Wochen bin ich umgezogen, kam erst letzte Woche mal zum daddeln.
Der 34" war daher "neu" für mich.
Davor hatte ich einen Dell, denke mal der war kalibriert, da gabs keine Probleme.

Sitze nun seit 20 Uhr vor dem gerät, keine Schwindel Gefühle oder Kopfschmerzen.

Die Monitoreinstellungen scheinen echt was gebracht zu haben :-O

Mir ist das echt null aufgefallen :-O das Bild schaut aber jetzt wesentlich besser aus.
Nicht mehr als würde mir das Bild mit Massig Helligkeit ins gesicht gebrannt werden 

2 Runden cs go gingen jetzt ohne Probleme.
Freue mich schon auf meinen neuen Bürostuhl  dann ist das nächste Problem auch aus der welt


----------

